# Tempestade Tropical Delta (Atlântico 2005)



## GranNevada (23 Nov 2005 às 22:21)

Aqui está ela :

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/storm_graphics/AT28/refresh/AL2805W5+gif/204547W_sm.gif

Ficaremos por aqui , ou vai haver mais "festa" ???????


----------



## Dan (23 Nov 2005 às 22:49)

GranNevada disse:
			
		

> Aqui está ela :
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/storm_graphics/AT28/refresh/AL2805W5+gif/204547W_sm.gif
> 
> Ficaremos por aqui , ou vai haver mais "festa" ???????



Este ano o Atlântico Norte está imparável e já não falta muito para a época oficial de Furacões acabar.


----------



## Dan (24 Nov 2005 às 18:50)

A tempestade tropical Delta ainda está activa e deve alcançar brevemente a intensidade de Furacão. Será furacão por pouco tempo pois rapidamente deverá começar a enfraquecer.


----------



## Dan (25 Nov 2005 às 21:03)

A tempestade tropical Delta acabou por não atingir a intensidade de furacão e continua a perder força.


----------



## LUPER (27 Nov 2005 às 14:30)

Dan disse:
			
		

> A tempestade tropical Delta acabou por não atingir a intensidade de furacão e continua a perder força.



Muita atenção à DELTA pois a Madeira e as Canárias, estão a meu ver na rota desta. Será que esta atingirá a Peninsula também? :cry: 

Não está nada bonita mesmo, nada mesmo


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2005 às 15:01)

LUPER disse:
			
		

> Muita atenção à DELTA pois a Madeira e as Canárias, estão a meu ver na rota desta. Será que esta atingirá a Peninsula também? :cry:
> 
> Não está nada bonita mesmo, nada mesmo



Perece estar a dirigir-se para a Madeira e nas últimas horas a pressão baixou de 998 para 990. Continuemos a acompanhar.,


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2005 às 14:25)

A Tempestade Tropical Delta deve passar muito próximo das ilhas Selvagens ainda com ventos da ordem dos 83 km/h.
Esta manhã tinha vento médio de 102 km/h e uma pressão de 988mb.


----------



## Antonio (28 Nov 2005 às 17:24)

A previsão da NOAA parece-me absolutamente descabida, com a tempestade Delta a entrar no Saara Argelino!!!

Na foto de satélite vê-se que está bem sobre a ilha da Madeira e deve ficar bem próximo de Gibraltar ou mesmo do Algarve.


----------



## Angelstorm (28 Nov 2005 às 18:52)

*Delta*

Encontrei este artigo na net:

Este blog é um complemento do site: Navegador Mensal 
Os artigos aqui colocados falam de tudo um pouco, embora com maior destaque sobre a Ilha da Madeira. novembro 28, 2005 
Tempestade Tropical Delta
A Tempestade Tropical Delta, desloca-se em direcção às Canárias. Fará sentir os seus efeitos hoje nas Canárias e na Madeira, com chuva por vezes forte, vento moderado e ondulação de 3 a 4 metros. 
Publicado por navegadormensal em 03:48 PM | Comentar (0) 
novembro 25, 2005 
Tempestade tropical Delta pode atingir as ilhas
Segundo os últimos dados disponíveis, há uma possibilidade, embora que mínima, de a Tempestade Tropical Delta venha a atingir as ilhas Canárias. 
Site: Navegador Mensal 
Publicado por navegadormensal em 02:15 PM | Comentar (0) 
novembro 23, 2005 
Tempestade Tropical Delta forma-se a Sudoeste Açores
A baixa pressão que desde segunda-feira (21 Nov.) apresentava características tropicais, transformou-se, hoje (23 Nov.) na 25ª Tempestade Tropical do Atlântico – a Tempestade Tropical Delta.
em 
Navegador Mensal

Aqui fica o Link:
http://navegador.blogs.sapo.pt/


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (28 Nov 2005 às 22:01)

Estas foram as observações das últimas 12 horas do aeroporto da Madeira. De tempestade tem mesmo muito pouco! E as previsões....
------------------------------------------------------------------------
LPMA 280900Z VRB01KT 9000 -RA BKN015 BKN070 15/14 Q1010RS2101KT052702KT
 232802KT=
LPMA 280900Z VRB01KT 9000 -RA BKN015 BKN070 15/14 Q1010 RS2101KT 052702KT
 232802KT=
LPMA 280930Z 28005KT 240V330 9999 -RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN07015/14Q1010 RS2304KT
 052804KT 232201KT=
LPMA 280930Z 28005KT 240V330 9999 -RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 15/14 Q1010 RS2304KT
 052804KT 232201KT=
LPMA 281000Z 27006KT 9999 -RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 15/14 Q1010RS2204KT 052602KT
 232606KT=
LPMA 281000Z 27006KT 9999 -RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 15/14Q1010RS2204KT 052602KT
 232606KT=
LPMA 281000Z 27006KT 9999 -RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 15/14 Q1010RS2204KT 052602KT
 232606KT=
LPMA 281000Z 27006KT 9999 -RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 15/14 Q1010 RS2204KT
 052602KT 232606KT=
LPMA 281030Z 26004KT 9999 RA SCT010 BKN015 BKN070 16/14 Q1010RS2303KT 052803KT
 232605G16KT=
LPMA 281030Z 26004KT 9999 RA SCT010 BKN015 BKN070 16/14 Q1010 RS2303KT 052803KT
 232605G16KT=
LPMA 281100Z 28006KT 260V330 9999 RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 16/14Q1009 RS2603KT
 052704KT 232706KT=
LPMA 281100Z 28006KT 260V330 9999 RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 16/14 Q1009 RS2603KT
 052704KT 232706KT=
LPMA 281130Z 24005KT 8000 RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 16/15 Q1008RS2403KT 052603KT
 232406KT=
LPMA 281130Z 24005KT 8000 RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 16/15Q1008RS2403KT 052603KT
 232406KT=
LPMA 281130Z 24005KT 8000 RA FEW010 BKN015 BKN070 16/15 Q1008 RS2403KT 052603KT
 232406KT=
LPMA 281200Z VRB05KT 9999 -RA FEW013 BKN016 BKN100 16/14 Q1008RERARS2402KT
 052802KT 232707KT=
LPMA 281200Z VRB05KT 9999 -RA FEW013 BKN016 BKN100 16/14Q1008RERARS2402KT
 052802KT 232707KT=
LPMA 281200Z VRB05KT 9999 -RA FEW013 BKN016 BKN100 16/14 Q1008 RERA RS2402KT
 052802KT 232707KT=
LPMA 281230Z 14008KT 120V180 9999 RA BKN016 BKN100 16/14 Q1007RS1309KT 051408KT
 230101G11KT=
LPMA 281230Z 14008KT 120V180 9999 RA BKN016 BKN100 16/14 Q1007 RS1309KT
 051408KT 230101G11KT=
LPMA 281300Z 13006KT 100V160 9999 RA BKN016 BKN100 16/14 Q1007RS1310KT 051204KT
 233601KT=
LPMA 281300Z 13006KT 100V160 9999 RA BKN016 BKN100 16/14 Q1007 RS1310KT
 051204KT 233601KT=
LPMA 281330Z 16009KT 100V190 9999 RA SCT016 BKN100 16/14 Q1006RS1409KT 051408KT
 233102G12KT=
LPMA 281330Z 16009KT 100V190 9999 RA SCT016 BKN100 16/14Q1006RS1409KT 051408KT
 233102G12KT=
LPMA 281330Z 16009KT 100V190 9999 RA SCT016 BKN100 16/14 Q1006 RS1409KT
 051408KT 233102G12KT=
LPMA 281400Z VRB05KT 9000 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1005 RS1210KT051004KT
 232501KT=
LPMA 281400Z VRB05KT 9000 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1005 RS1210KT 051004KT
 232501KT=
LPMA 281430Z 15006KT 100V210 7000 RA SCT015 BKN100 15/14 Q1005RS1206KT 051405KT
 232503KT=
LPMA 281430Z 15006KT 100V210 7000 RA SCT015 BKN100 15/14 Q1005 RS1206KT
 051405KT 232503KT=
LPMA 281500Z 16004KT 120V260 7000 RA SCT015 BKN100 15/14 Q1005RS0702KT 051501KT
 232601KT=
LPMA 281500Z 16004KT 120V260 7000 RA SCT015 BKN100 15/14 Q1005 RS0702KT
 051501KT 232601KT=
LPMA 281530Z 33003KT 9000 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1005 RS3105KT053303KT
 233104KT=
LPMA 281530Z 33003KT 9000 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1005RS3105KT053303KT 233104KT=
LPMA 281530Z 33003KT 9000 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1005 RS3105KT 053303KT
 233104KT=
LPMA 281600Z 26004KT 220V310 9999 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1005RS2505KT 052803KT
 232504KT=
LPMA 281630Z 30004KT 270V350 9999 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/13 Q1004RS3002KT 052903KT
 232704KT=
LPMA 281600Z 26004KT 220V310 9999 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1005 RS2505KT
 052803KT 232504KT=
LPMA 281630Z 30004KT 270V350 9999 RA SCT016 BKN100 15/13 Q1004 RS3002KT
 052903KT 232704KT=
LPMA 281700Z VRB02KT 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1003RS0901KT050301KT
 232001KT=
LPMA 281730Z VRB03KT 9999 -RA SCT018 BKN100 15/14 Q1003RS3307KT053604KT
 230803KT=
LPMA 281700Z VRB02KT 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 15/14 Q1003 RS0901KT 050301KT
 232001KT=
LPMA 281730Z VRB03KT 9999 -RA SCT018 BKN100 15/14 Q1003 RS3307KT 053604KT
 230803KT=
LPMA 281800Z VRB06KT 9999 -RA SCT018 BKN100 15/14 Q1002RS0809KT050905KT
 230607KT=
LPMA 281830Z 06008KT 020V110 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/15 Q1002RS0507KT
 050707KT 230808KT=
LPMA 281800Z VRB06KT 9999 -RA SCT018 BKN100 15/14 Q1002 RS0809KT 050905KT
 230607KT=
LPMA 281830Z 06008KT 020V110 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/15 Q1002RS0507KT
 050707KT 230808KT=
LPMA 281830Z 06008KT 020V110 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/15 Q1002 RS0507KT
 050707KT 230808KT=
LPMA 281900Z VRB09KT 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/15 Q1002RS0815KT050906KT
 230608KT=
LPMA 281900Z VRB09KT 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/15 Q1002 RS0815KT 050906KT
 230608KT=
LPMA 281930Z 05012KT 020V100 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/14 Q1002RS0716KT
 050712KT 230713KT=
LPMA 281930Z 05012KT 020V100 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/14 Q1002 RS0716KT
 050712KT 230713KT=
LPMA 282000Z 05015KT 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/14 Q1002RS0313KT050614KT
 230713KT=
LPMA 282000Z 05015KT 9999 -RA SCT016 BKN100 16/14 Q1002 RS0313KT 050614KT
 230713KT=
LPMA 282030Z 04013KT 9999 SCT018 BKN100 15/13 Q1003 RS0312KT050212KT 230412KT=
LPMA 282030Z 04013KT 9999 SCT018 BKN100 15/13 Q1003 RS0312KT 050212KT 230412KT=
LPMA 282100Z 03010KT 9999 SCT016 BKN100 16/13 Q1002 RS0213KT050211KT 230310KT=
LPMA 282100Z 03010KT 9999 SCT016 BKN100 16/13 Q1002 RS0213KT 050211KT 230310KT=
LPMA 282130Z 04010KT 010V070 9999 SCT018 BKN100 16/13 Q1003RS0211KT050110KT
 230410KT=
LPMA 282130Z 04010KT 010V070 9999 SCT018 BKN100 16/13 Q1003 RS0211KT 050110KT
 230410KT=
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quanto à trajectória... lembrem-se de que é uma previsão!


----------



## Antonio (28 Nov 2005 às 22:55)

Pois, mas que a previsão era taralhoca de todo era, a prova é que o que resta da Delta está a vir direitinha para a peninsula e nada para o Saara!!!


----------



## Antonio (29 Nov 2005 às 13:30)

*DELTA: Passagem pela Madeira*

Jornal da Madeira :: Ocorrências  


Por causa da tempestade tropical “Delta”  
Mau tempo até às 12 horas  
A queda de chuva foi um factor comum em toda a ilha da Madeira durante o dia de ontem mas, fora a limpeza de algumas pedras, as corporações de Bombeiros não foram chamadas para qualquer intervenção.  


A Capitania do Porto do Funchal emitiu, no final tarde de ontem, um aviso de mau tempo para o arquipélago da Madeira e recomendou a todas as embarcações que regressassem aos postos de abrigo. 
Segundo a Capitania do porto do Funchal, os ventos podem soprar entre os 62 a 74 quilómetros/hora. 
Em declarações à agência Lusa, o capitão do porto do Funchal, capitão-de-mar-e-guerra Raul Ramos Gouveia, disse não haver, de momento, “qualquer problema no mar”. 
Raul Ramos Gouveia referiu ainda que estas condições de tempo se iriam intensificar durante a noite de ontem para hoje, prolongando-se até às 12:00. 
Por esse motivo, o navio patrulha "Save" não rumará hoje até às ilhas Selvagens, onde faria a rendição dos dois guardas do Parque Natural da Madeira e desembarcaria os mantimentos para aquele posto, rendido de 21 em 21 dias. 
O "Save" aguardará por melhores condições meteorológicas, devendo fazer a viagem no próximo dia 1 de Dezembro. 
O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil (SRPC) emitiu também ontem à tarde um aviso de mau tempo informando da intensidade da pluviosidade, ventos fortes, com velocidades que podiam atingir os 70 quilómetros/horários e rajadas de 80 quilómetros/horários e ondulação marítima que na costa Sul poderia ser de quatro a seis metros. 
O SRPC desaconselhou a circulação nas zonas mais altas da Madeira e apelou ao reforço de atenção às partes mais frágeis das habitações e às infra-estruturas da orla costeira. 
Devido às más condições atmosféricas, resultantes da passagem, ao largo da Madeira, da tempestade “Delta”, a caminho das Canárias, o navio "Lobo Marinho" não fez ontem a sua ligação entre o Funchal e o Porto Santo, deixando em terra cerca de 100 passageiros. 
Entretanto, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, a tempestade “Delta” dissipou-se e tornou-se numa depressão tropical. 
Apesar da chuva em todo o território madeirense, apenas os Bombeiros Municipais do Funchal foram solicitados para a remoção de algumas pedras que caíram via de circulação da cota 40. 
As restantes corporações de bombeiros da Região não foram requisitadas. 
De acordo com o Aeroporto Internacional da Madeira, o mau tempo não afectou ontem as aterragens e descolagens das aeronaves.


----------



## Antonio (29 Nov 2005 às 13:40)

DELTA mais perto do Algarve e Gibraltar


----------



## Antonio (29 Nov 2005 às 13:45)

Agora a imagem de satélite em infra-vermelhos (hoje às 12h00h):


----------



## Seringador (30 Nov 2005 às 11:36)

Boas António,
Não sei para quê tanto alarido por parte das autoridades, via-se bem que não ia passar pela Madeira!!  
Agora com os restos da Epislon já poderá ser diferente


----------



## Antonio (30 Nov 2005 às 13:50)

*Danos do DELTA nas Canárias:*
http://gblx.cache.el-mundo.net/albumes/2005/11/29/delta_canarias/1133321358_extras_albumes_0.jpg
http://gblx.cache.el-mundo.net/albumes/2005/11/29/delta_canarias/1133321019_extras_albumes_0.jpg
http://gblx.cache.el-mundo.net/albu...d7098b5a51bc1e995984812e_extras_albumes_0.jpg
http://gblx.cache.el-mundo.net/albu...d177e6f34dd2ba878e1af89c_extras_albumes_0.jpg


----------



## Vince (12 Jul 2007 às 13:29)

*Re: Tempestade Tropical Delta (2005)*

Antigo tópico rescuscitado, só para acrescentar que em 2005 talvez não terá sido apenas o "Vince" o único furacão próximo da Madeira.

A tempestade tropical Delta também poderá chegado a Furacão durante um curto espaço de tempo, mas como não há muitos dados para confirmar, não foi reclassificado como tal.



> *Based on the ragged eye, and on the 60-kt ship report in what would normally be the weaker side of an east-northeastward-moving tropical cyclone, it is possible that Delta reached hurricane strength for a brief time on 27 November. However, the data are not conclusive enough to justify an after-the-fact upgrade.*



*Fonte:*
Tropical Cyclone Report - Tropical Storm Delta
National Hurricane Center


----------

